# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Dream Signs and Recall >  >  Calling out Trekkies!!!  Any Star Trek Fans??

## Lucid83

Calling out Trekkies!!!!  I'm curious if any of you are Star Trek fans?  
There are one or two that I know of so far.

Any of you have Star Trek related DreamSigns in your dreams, what kinda dream signs do u have?  Quite interesting arent they.

Live Long and Prosper...

----------


## Seeker

I was a fan of the Original series, and had great respect for Spock!

I can remember watching it NEW on our black and white TV set.
I've kind of drifted off in the last decade or so.
However, I do enjoy doing the Valcan neck pinch to my son on occasion!

----------


## Lucid83

Hello there,

I think spock is awesome and I find that the newer character Data on the next generation is very much like him because they are both logical and emotionless.  I like Data from the new series, he always makes me laugh.


Vulcan death pinch is the way to go. Haha.

----------


## icedawg

Captain Picard kicks ass!   ::mrgreen:: 

I've never had a trekky dream though.  I mostly dream about crap.  Lots and lots of crap.  woo.


'k bye

----------


## YULAW

Data Data Data Data Data Data Data Data Data Data Data Data Data Data Data Data Data Data Data Data Data Data Data Data Data Data Data Data Data Data Data Data Data Data Data Data Data Data Data Data Data Data Data Data Data Data Data Data Data Data Data Data

----------


## Skywalker

remeber the episode where data was having dreams?  A very interesting one, esp for those of us interested in dreaming!  :smiley:

----------


## Lucid83

Now thats what im talkin about!!!!!!

That was an awesome episode man!!!  It was Phantasams.   There was another one Birthright Part 1 and he had a dream initiated by his creator but it was a short one.

Make it SO


Any other favorite characters or episodes...post your replies!!!!!

Sweet Lucid Dreams Tonight

----------


## Lucid83

There was the one where Troi was the only one who could dream!!!  Everyone else couldn't go into REM.   I don't know if this is true but they said that this makes you Hallucinate.

----------


## A Lost Soul

I love Star Trek. My dad's the real trekkie though. He's the one that got me into it. 

I can't remember the name of the episode, but my favorite one was when the Enterprise came across this probe-type thing and it shot the ship, knocking Picard unconscious. During that time, Picard lived another life on a planet that was doomed to be swallowed by its own star. I swear, that episode always gets me at the end.

----------


## Lowercase Society

ROCK ON! star trek kicks ass...






> Blessed is she who clearly sees the wood for the trees. *
> To obtain a ‘bird’s eye’ is to turn a blizzard into a breeze.[/b]

----------


## Seeker

It really annoys my wife when I take two fingers and rub them on her arm or neck.  You know, the vulcan foreplay thing like in Search for Spock?

----------


## Lowercase Society

Vulcan foreplay, they are absent of all emotions, sex for them must COMPLETELY SUCK, because love is an amazing, confusing and even destructive emotion. [love can bring destruction, if the wrong desires are in place, not just the 'pure form' of love]

so they just mate like dogs...booooooring. 
or they could try it *FROGGY STYLE* isnt that right, shadow???





> There is a fist pressing against
> Anyone who thinks something compelling.
> Our intuit were taught to deny, and our soul were told is for selling
> [/b]

----------


## Lucid83

Hey A Lost Soul,

I think I am becoming a Star Trek Expert.  I know that episode, I liked it alot too.  It's called "The Inner Light".

What's your all time favorite episode A Lost Soul.  I think one of my favorites, and I have alot is Frame of Mind, where Riker is having hallucainations of being in a mental institution where his crew is supposedly in his mind.

Also, the inner light reminds me too of some of those dreams where people become lucid and time is very long.  One of the members was in a jail cell for 2 years and he woke up after being shot with a futuristic laser.  That was a cool post.  Sorry, since I forgot your name.  There is another one on the internet where some person dreampt a span of 100 years.  
In "The Inner Light" picard lives a whole life in the span of 23 minutes while Doctor Crusher tries to revive him.

Hey Seeker and Lowecase Society,

Have you seen the episodes on the new series where Trip, the blonde haired guy with the souther accent puts pressure on T'Pol's nerual nodes.  Now thats some human vulcan foreplay, and its funny how T'Pol just lets him do this with out showing any emotion.

 ::D:  

Sweet Lucid Dreams

----------


## Lucid83

Hey A Lost Soul,

Those are really cool paintings on your website.  Did you create them?  How did you create them??

Wow...very cool!!

Gotta check out those pics....

----------


## A Lost Soul

Thank you. Yes, those are all mine. I do my work in pencil and then in Photoshop.  :smiley:  

I would have to say that the episode I describe was probably my all-time favorite. It just had such a wonderful story. The only Star Trek I'm not too fond of is Voyager. They had so much potential for fresh storylines, but they didn't go with it. Ah well. I'm really enjoying Enterprise, although I can't always catch the episodes when they air. I wish I had T'Pol's body. Yikes, she can't be real.

----------


## Serinanth

My favorite episode is where picard experiences another lifetime on another planet, a planet that is near being destroyed by natural causes... and on the enterprise it was ony a few minuts... Picard is a wise man for a reason, he has seen even more than those that are close to him know about.

----------


## Lucid83

yeah for reals...very unreal

----------


## Lucid83

My last message was for A Lost Soul.

But it looks like Serinath and A Lost Soul have the same favorite episodes.

Cheers to you both.   ::cheers::

----------


## A Lost Soul

::D:  Told you it was a great episode! 

I enjoyed a recent episode of Enterprise as well. Hoshi was "kidnapped" so to speak, by this telepathic outcast. It caught my interest because the telepathic character wasn't just a villian. He was a truly nice guy in a crappy situation. He was lonely, and I understood his feelings and sympathised with the character. _That_ is some good writing! It's very refreshing to see a story where the characters and situations aren't always black and white.

----------


## Seeker

> _Originally posted by Lowercase Society_
> *Vulcan foreplay, they are absent of all emotions, sex for them must COMPLETELY SUCK, because love is an amazing, confusing and even destructive emotion.*



NOT TRUE MY FRIEND!!!!
This is a common myth.  Vulcans have very strong emotions, so strong that in vulcan prehistory, they were on the path to destroying their planet.  Many Vulcans had inherited the death gene by which they could kill each other telepathically.  
It was the great philosopher Selek(I think) that proposed logic as a means to control these emotions.
So, Vulcans have emotions, but they are under tight control.

Also, Vulcans are telepathic creatures.  Sex for them is not only in the physical, but in the creation of a telepathic link between partners.  This link is extremely strong and persists.  What really occurs with the two finger thing is an initial probing to establish this link.
Once this link is established, partners can share thoughts and emotions with each other when apart.  Kind of like giving a psychic hug to each other.

Now on to mind melding.  Ever wonder why Spock was hesitant to establish a mind meld with people?  It is because this is a sexual thing for vulcans.
Remember the distaste he felt in the episode where he had to establish a link by force?  I cannot remember the name of this episode, but anyway, for a vulcan, that was rape!  So Spock raped a woman at Kirk's request.


Man, am I a Geek or what!!!

----------


## Lowercase Society

No, your not a geek, you just made me realize something very important, that i've always wondered! thank you again.

I've seen just about every episode of 'THE NEXT GENERATION'...the only one i havent seen or been able to find on book or video, is "The Best of Both Worlds" part 1 and 2.

it was the most amazing one, i have heard(when picard gets assimilated partially)

and i must say PICARD is an amazing character, and in real life, not in his acting, he is a cool guy!  ::cheers:: 







> my love, your heart, your knife, my back, two simple words scream broken trust, and as i look down into a pool of water and blood, my eyes, the tears, my back, the blood[/b]

----------


## Lucid83

I was able to download both parts off Kazza.  If u have broadband try it.  Kazzaa is a great resource for Star Trek Videos.  So many people have it.

----------


## Serinanth

lol I didnt even realise lost soul liked that one too heeh I read through the thread afterwards. 

I think the spooky thing is alot of the technology is based on physics, granted alot if it is way out there, but they are already working on alot of the stuff they have =) 

Just look at HG wells... lazers, rockets, its all real now.

----------


## A Lost Soul

Yeah and did anyone else here that we're going to start moving colonies to the moon in the near future? A friend and I were discussing that today. He says that Bush is supposed to announce it sometime next week.

----------


## Lucid83

This is off topic but I am starting to wake up after each of my dreams which is a great accomplishment.  I think it might be ingrained in my subconscious cuz I started doing the MILD like 3 weeks ago and I said I will "Wake up and Remember" or "I will Remember".

It happens more naturally and I wake up right during a REM cycle so the pictures are burned in my mind.  Sometimes I just jump up or turn immediately and jolt my eyes open and I might be causing my self to forget what I dreampt.

What I am working on still is trying to recall those first 1 or two dreams better during the night like at 5AM.  I usually write like 2 or 3 sentances for those and I try to bring more to my head but I feel tired and I feel like going to bed.  At the same time the rest of the dream details are difficult to surface.


I recall the 3rd or 4th dream better I notice closer to when I wake up in the morning.

Any suggestion as to how to improve the recall of the earlier dreams better?  I am thinking that I should try to concentrate as much and stay awake for 5 minutes or a little longer to search through my mind.


Also, it was suggested that I recall my day backwards before I sleep and I just wanted to share that this is a great mental exercise for improving your recall.  I still have alot of practice to do with it.

Sorry for the lengthy message.  Thanks for the input.

----------


## Lucid83

Well here goes my first try with watchin a Star Trek episode on a daily basis.  I havent watched it for a while and I think by starting to watch it it will increase it in my dreams as a dreamsign.

Im watchin " A Fistful of Datas"

I guess I should coin a new term.  STILD.  Star Trek Induced Lucid Dream.   :wink2:

----------


## Lowercase Society

ha! im not sure Mr. LaBerge, and all his collegues will accept that, but its worth a try!   ::lol::  







> I know I must sound opinionated, maybe biased and quite possibly jaded. But sooner than later theyll be throwing quarters to you on stage.[/b]

----------


## Lucid83

Record number of Dream Clips!!!!!!!!!  Last night I remembered 9 distinct dream clips.    

Gettin better at this dream recall i can say.  The more I remember it along with daily experiences I can more easily remember it.

It feels more normal to memories surface.   ::D:  .

----------


## redneck

I had a Trek dream one time. I had watched an Episode of Enterprise that night.(Damn that Vulcan chick is hot!) I also, by chance had a Start Trek TNG t-shirt on so I guess Start Trek was on my brain. The dream started on an ocean. I was on a sailing ship when I noticed I had a Start Fleet uniform on. I then noticed I was accompanied by Picard, Ryker and LeFourge. We got into a storm and was shipwrecked on a small island. On land Ryker and Lefourge decided to stay near the ship while the captain and I went to the other side of the island to investigate. I made arrow marks in the sand to find our way back. While on the other side of the island we decided to camp for the night in a cave that opened towards the shore. During the night I found a shortwave transmitter in the cave. I sent an SOS via morse code, but got no reply. I thought the receiver circuit was damaged. The next morning we went back to the ship and met Ryker and LeFourge. During the night the tide got so low that it formed a land bridge between the island and the mainland and people were coming to see about us. We loaded some equipment on some trucks that carried it back to the mainland. Some people came and repaired the ship and we were off again. People told me they heard my SOS on shortwave and tried to respond. This was really a cool dream even though not lucid. It had Trek characters but had a story more like Gilligan's Island.

I love Star Trek. The character interactions, the stories, the imagination, and the dealing with the human condition make Star Trek the best in science fiction.

----------


## Lucid83

I love The Next Generation characters.  Go The Next Generation!!!!!!!!!!  Recently I dreampt that LaForge was on Crutches for some reason and he was tryin to push people out of his way.  It was kinda funny.

Welcome and thanks for the post. Invite others!!!!!

----------


## Lucid83

If you like star trek or have had a star trek dream feel free to share it here.  It will be interesting.   ::lol::   ::lol::   ::lol::  

Anyone know of the other post related to star trek.  Some one else suggested using star trek as a way to induce lucid dreams.  I read it but I never replied to it.


Most of my star trek dreams were about the next generation but of my dreams was on Voyager, the newer series.

I dreampt that I was a hologram and that I needed a holo emitter to step out of the medical room.   I think i was the Doctor.  Hehe. It was like the one in "Author Author"  where the people who played the doctor needed a holo emitter thing to exit the medical room.  What a nerd I am!!!

----------


## redneck

I sometimes contemplate the difference between TNG and the original series...especially the character relationships. Kirk appears to be about the same age as his senior staff and is buds with 'em on or off duty, even though Kirk is in charge and they respect him as captain. Spock, McCoy, Scottie and Uhura seem to be on a more even plane with Kirk than Picard and his bunch. An Exception would maybe be Chekov and Sulu who appear younger than the rest of the senior staff. Picard on the other hand is more like a father figure to his subordinates. This is the case on AND off duty. They have respect for him as captain as well as someone with a few more years on him than the rest of them. Kirk is a brother image and Picard is more of a father image. Both systems work great for their respective invironments. I have heard many people compare Data and Spock...two of my favorite characters. I believe them to be more different than alike, but with a few amazing similarities. Comparisons began at the onset of TNG with an encounter between Data and the old as hell Dr. McCoy. McCoy said something to the effect of, "Boy, you sound like a Vulcan, but I don't see no pointed ears." This was in Encounter at Farpoint part one. Data and Spock wanna be what the other one isn't. Spock being a Vulcan has very passionate emotions but keeps them totally suppressed as is Vulcan custom. Data, a totally logical being is evolving in his quest to become more human, but is often hampered by his total lack of emotion. He looks at things sometimes with the wonderment of a child, despite his enormous intellectual capabilities. As for comparing Spock to other Vulcans....Star Trek writers did an excellent job of making Spock different. His human half surfaces frequently, sometimes very obviously and at times very subtly. He is not as coldly logical as T'paul from Enterprise(damn she is fine. I go into pon-far thinking about her!) or Tuvok from Voyager. Sarik, tho full blooded Vulcan occasionally seemed to subtly display emotion and seemed a bit passionate for a Vulcan, which may be the reason for his attraction to Spock's human mother, Amanda. Tuvok was weird to me a first, because the idea of a Negro like Vulcan just seemed odd, but when one considers Vulcan is a hot, dry planet with two suns beaming down upon it with an extremely hot equatorial region, then Tuvok makes good sense. Many times they go to planets where everyone looks alike, We don't look alike on Earth, why should we in Start Trek? The idea of Caucasion like Vulcans and Negro like Vulcans adds a an exciting realism to the Star Trek world. Speaking of Negros, the original series was a big boost for black actors and characters. Think about it. What were most Blacks on TV before Star Trek? They were maids, serveants, janitors, criminals, slaves etc. Then comes Uhura (the original Star Trek babe in my opinion) played by the gorgeous Nichelle Nichols. All of a sudden you have a black woman who is a senior bridge officer on Star Fleet's flagship, the Enterprise. This is one example of Star Trek being a visionary show. I believe today's handheld cell phones were foretold on Star Trek well over 30 years ago by the communicators they used. I believe Star Trek inspired the development of advanced computers. I believe we will someday be on other planets and will explore other systems, partly inspired by Star Trek. I believe someday we will obtain warp capabilties. I believe some of the fictional technology from trek will be applied and will become real technology. The theory in a nutshell is that nothing can move through space faster than light except space itself. During warp flight, the Enterprise is encapsulated in a bubble of space that moves though space at faster than light speed with the ship being transported inside the bubble of space or warp field. Well this redneck has done rambled enough. The shit stops at my trailor house when Star Trek comes on. Whether I am pickin' my banjo or my guitar or my nose, or doing nearly anything else, I am glued to the tube when the trek theme starts.
Live long and prosper, y'all!

----------


## Lucid83

I didn't realize until recently that that old man was McCoy, then it hit me like bricks when i read the credits in the beginning when I saw the episode several times again.  ::idea::  

Also, Encournter at Farpoint is like one of the crossover episodes.

The other one is Relics - but it Actually has the Actual character Scotty
And then of course Reunification - With Spock
And then, hope im not forgetting any, of course Star Trek : Generations


Do any of you know of any other cross overs between Kirk's Enterprise and Picard's Enterprise?

Resistance is Futile.....

----------


## redneck

I cant think of any more crossover episodes. What about Data getting blown to smithereans in Nemesis? I wonder if the make another TNG movie, will they be able to bring Data back using the memory they dumped into B-4  :Question:   When they tried to get B-4 to assimilate Data's memory it didn't work, but I wonder if the writers have something in mind, after all they did make a pretty big deal about the memory transfer thing in the movie.

----------


## Lucid83

Man Ive been trying to find info on Star Trek 11 but all I can find is rumors.  The interval between Star Trek Insurrection and Nemesis was from 1998 - 2004 (4 years).  Maybe Since Nemesis was in 2002 the next one could be in 2006.

Soon there will be another movie......   :woohoo:  

Rick Berman and the others better be getting close. Hehe

----------


## Lowercase Society

I liked alot of Voyagers stuff, and im sure you know part of the reason i watched it...'she' was hot  :wink2:   HAHA!


i hope they do a movie with Voyager! or hell, all 3 put in one...VOYAGER, DEEP SPACE#9, and THE NEXT GENERATION

amazing






> There is a fist pressing against
> Anyone who thinks something compelling.
> Our intuit were taught to deny, and our soul were told is for selling
> [/b]

----------


## Lucid83

Episode "Q2"

Q's son comes aboard. Plays tricks on people with his Q powers.  Makes seven naked.

good times

----------


## redneck

Star Trek Joke

Q: What does the Star Ship Enterprise have in common with toilet paper?
A: They both orbit around Uranus looking for Klingons.

----------


## Lucid83

Hahahahahaha!!!!

----------


## Lowercase Society

I must say, 7 of 9 is sure hot, like not so much beautiful, but more on the sexy side   ::D:

----------


## A Lost Soul

> _Originally posted by Lowercase Society_
> *I must say, 7 of 9 is sure hot, like not so much beautiful, but more on the sexy side *



Yeah. She's not bad at all for a woman who's had three children.

----------


## Lowercase Society

at least mrs. elf ears agrees with me  ::roll::  
and you guys...what do you say?







> Superceding feelings of guilt represent the silhouette you present in front of me. -_me_[/b]

----------


## Lucid83

I agree, 7 of 9 looks very forthcoming and very assertive.  She looks good sometimes.  She has a hot body.

My idea is that they cast Denise Richards who I think looks quite a bit like Jeri Ryan.  Do you agree with me?

They should make her play the rold of 8 of 9 Tertiary Adjunct of Unimatrix 01, or 6 of 9 cuz she is shorter hence the smaller number. hehehe  ::-P:

----------


## Lucid83

btw, I started my class today.  To refer to the clarity of his powerpoint slides my teacher likes using the word "LUCID" alot.

Its the first teacher ever to use that word.


Something is going on here!!!!!!!

----------


## YULAW

Yeah I like 7 of 9 also she is very nice eye candy. I think the other girl is nice looking also, the one from the Next Generation episodes. SHe was the ships counsoler think her name was diana troy or someithing like that.

----------


## Lowercase Society

Her voice pissed me off sometimes though, just a little.






> I dig my toes into the sand
> The ocean looks like a thousand diamonds
> Strewn across a blue blanket
> [/b]

----------


## GenocideREactor

im not a trekie but fot some reason ive seen every episode of DS9 almost all voyager episodes almost all next generation and all the old stuff...

on voyager chakote or whatever his name is uses the earth moon as a dream sign  :tongue2: 

and i have seen the ep where piccard gets partially assimilated  :tongue2:

----------


## Lucid83

its awesome to hear that you have seen all of the ds9 episodes, I am mroe of a voyager and the next generation fan.

I think a good star trek show was the one where they cant enter rem sleep. i mentioned this earlier in this thread

thanks for the post

----------


## sqwump

have any of u ever seen the episode of voyager where the whole crew gets put in a dream by that species that spends their whole life dreaming?  CAptain Jainway figures out its a dream when she isnt killed by some explosion or plasma or something.

----------


## Lucid83

i forgot that one, do u know the title?, ill check out the trailer

----------


## Joseph_Stalin

Does anyone here like Enterprise a little more than the rest of the series? I sure do. The constant conflict and moody tones, emotional chaos, and desperation of a [then] technological inferior race like the humans...it's all good. The series seems to have some more coherency than the others. Actually a LOT more. In my opinion, the ship battles are a little more believable too (of course, I'm not just talking about 3d graphics here, that's obvious enough, but not what I mean). Evasive manuevers actually ARE evasive. Ships don't stand around waiting to be hit as much. By taking a fraction of the realism out of the ship battles has made Enterprise a more pleasing show in that department.

Not to mention T'pol goodness every 3rd episode (I'm being generous here). Kinda taking back to the roots of Star Trek's sexuality.

Though Scott Bakula manages to make most of his parts believable, do you remember when Archer was tied up to the ceiling? "Listen to ME you son of a bitch!" Tied up and making threats? I couldn't stop laughing!  ::D:  

I too didn't much care for Voyager. The Original Series is always good for laughs (the character interaction can also make me smile). The Next Generation was plenty grand, mostly because of Commander "Luring-Female-Ensigns-To-My-Room" Riker, Data, and brocolli (*snicker*). Deep Space Nine gets second to Enterprise on character development and conflict, not to mention a little believable romance here and there (Jake was a surprisingly believable teenager too...for a space station kid I mean. Cirroc Lofton played the part very seriously for someone his age...unlike others *cough*WilWheaton*cough*).

Oh yeah, and didn't Uhura and Kirk have TV's first interracial kiss or something like that? Geuss that's where "no one has gone before" or at least dared to. Props to Gene Roddenberry.  :smiley:

----------


## Drangon

> _Originally posted by Lucid83_
> *i forgot that one, do u know the title?, ill check out the trailer*



That would be "Waking Moments". It's one of my favourite episodes and actually it was the first time I heard about lucid dreaming. I was already wondering why nobody brought it up on the first three pages...

When everybody has nightmares about a strange alien race, Chakotay induces a LD, using earth's moon as dreamsign, in oder to communicate with the aliens in the dream state.
Well... everything else would be a spoiler... go watch the episode!   :smiley:

----------


## Lucid83

thanks for the trailer, i checked it out and its awesome!!!!

----------


## Ivegottheskill

> _Originally posted by sqwump_
> *have any of u ever seen the episode of voyager where the whole crew gets put in a dream by that species that spends their whole life dreaming?  CAptain Jainway figures out its a dream when she isnt killed by some explosion or plasma or something.*



I'm kicking up an old topic, but I think that episode is the most relevant to lucid dreaming than any other episode of anyother show or movie I've seen.

Its called "Waking Moments". Everyone sees a common alien in their dreams, and Chakotay discusses and uses lucid dreaming to find out who the alien is. But the aliens use some kind of technology to put the whole crew to sleep and make them share a common dream which they think is real in order to "defeat them" and capture their ship.

Its a good, interesting episode all round. In fact it sort of got me looking into the subject a lot more.

----------


## Sesquipedalian Dreams

I was into TNG, but then i was enlightened, and realized how fuckign awesome DS9 was/is

i hope to get a few seasons on DVD for Xmas...

----------


## Barbizzle

I love startrek.  Im getting the complete voyager seirse for chrstmas.  I just love all the cahrecter intercation, and connections between them.  I dont relaly lie the origanl seires or ds9.  But i love enterprise, next generation, and voyager.  My fav startrek women are Beverly Crusher, Di'ana Troy, Seven of 9, And TI'POl. Ti'pol is the hottest of them I think.  Its just so aowmse how everyone has cell phones just like in the origanl seires where they had those filp phones. lol.  Immgione someone fomr the past hwo loved the orignal seires, and coming to todays world.  It just getes more and more simmlar in technology.  We ahev the communicatoptrs.  We have refirgerators taht give os ice and water( somewhat liek a replicator)  scineteist have been able to transport radio signals,  we have mega computers, and tiny chips ot sned information.  In some aspects we are mroe advanced than tos.  We ahve the internet, they didnt have that.  But, TNG had the internet computers that coudl get any info, and we have that too now.  We found evidence of water on marse, and have a reuslabe rocket ship now.  the futre only looks more trekkie. lol.

----------


## Mustang

Hey, I heard you were calling out to all Star Trek fans! Ok, I'm new here, so I'm not sure if I am putting this reply in the right place, but lets hope I am. I absolutely love all the Star Treks, but my favorite is Star Trek:Voyager. I am constantly having dreams about Voyager, though I have not yet had a lucid dream involving it. Have you seen the Voyager episode "Waking Moments?" Its all about lucid dreams, and it even talks about dream signs. It's one of my many favorite episodes.  :smiley:

----------


## TygrHawk

I'm another Trekker.  I was saddened to hear that "Enterprise" has been cancelled, and this will be the first time in 18 years that there will not be a current Trek series on television.   I've enjoyed all the series.

I think that TNG had some of the best individual episodes  -- "Tapestry" and "Cause and Effect" spring to mind as well as the delightfully humorous "A Fistful of Datas", though I supposed the "holodeck malfunction" plot device was a bit overused.   I haven't had a chance to watch Enterprise as much as I'd like, but I've really liked what I've seen.  DSN probably had the best character interactions of them all, and Voyager perhaps had the most unique stories.

----------


## Clairity

I too loved the Star Trek series and have used it to help explain LDing.

In describing what LDing is to others, I will ask if they have ever seen Star Trek.  If they answer "yes", I'll ask if they ever wished they coud visit the Holodeck and go anywhere and do anything their minds could conceive of.  If so, then that's why I lucid dream.. it's like having my own personal Holodeck that I access via my dreams.    :smiley:

----------


## kramari

> _Originally posted by Lucid83_
> *Hey A Lost Soul,
> 
> I think I am becoming a Star Trek Expert.  I know that episode, I liked it alot too.  It's called \"The Inner Light\".
> Also, the inner light reminds me too of some of those dreams where people become lucid and time is very long.  One of the members was in a jail cell for 2 years and he woke up after being shot with a futuristic laser.  That was a cool post.  Sorry, since I forgot your name.  There is another one on the internet where some person dreampt a span of 100 years.  
> In \"The Inner Light\" picard lives a whole life in the span of 23 minutes while Doctor Crusher tries to revive him.*



OMG that's the best episode ever. I really like Star Trek. TNG was the best. Picard rules, he made me drink Earl Grey. 7 of 9   ::o:   and T'Pol too.
Oh yeah and that episode where Picard was telling the alien about Gilgamesh because they couldn't communicate normally.
I just love Star Trek.
They are showing the reruns of Voyager here. So good.
And one TOS episode where they took Spock's brain out and then controlled him with two buttons. That was the funniest episode.

----------


## Rakkantekimusouka

Like in my profile, I am primarily a TOS Trekkie, but the first Trek series I ever saw was Voyager, and I don't watch it as much anymore, but I still like it.

----------


## Barbizzle

I love captin janeway....

----------


## Vladimirn

Admiral Vlad here  ::-P:  

I love star trek, saving money to buy third season of Voyager
I can see you like it , United Federation of Planets   :tongue2:  

Live Long and Prosper

----------


## Mystical_Journey

Star Trek The Next Generation RULES! So many fresh and interesting ideas and themes running through each episode, Gene Roddenberry is a genius!

Pickard is easily the best Captain! 

All the characters are well developed, each episode seems to flow perfectly, the music is interesting, the comedy is amazing, the emotional intensity can never be re-produced in Deep Space nice (my next fav) or Voyager etc

I havent had any Star Trek Dreams yet.....but im hoping to become Lucid and create my own holo-deck program  :smiley: 

The original series still has a place in my heart, wish I was around when it was first broadcast. I refuse to watch one episode of that Enterprise $£^%$& on Principle (lol) I havent even seen the opening credits people seem to hate. Quantum Leap Sam playing the captain of the Enterprise........OH BOY!!!!!!!!! (lol)

----------


## Super_Kal

I am a HUGE star Trek fan... and now Abrams has said that the new movie is now coming out December 25th, 2008. I have a lot of hope for this movie, even if it is a reboot.

----------


## Elastic Onion

Star Trek TNG is the best. Period. I watch it every night on G4, and I agree with Mystical Journey, Picard is the best captain there is.

EDIT: Just as I posted this, I remembered a trek-themed dream I had last night. I was on a starship with my family, and some alien species was taking control of it.

----------


## Super_Kal

that would be a great dream, IMO... to work inside a the enterprise or something. That would probably be one of the best dreams of my life.

----------


## Super_Kal

I actually did at one point have a dream about Jean-Luc Picard. It was awesome... we sat there and talked a good while about things.

----------


## pj

Not a hard-core fan here, but posting a link to an article that might be of interest to Trekkies:

Finnish MP Seeks Votes in Klingon

----------


## dragon-architect

Star Trek Voyager right here&#33;  ::bigteeth::  

Although I tune in to TNG every once in a while.

I have to get my daily dose of Star Trek or else I&#39;ll suffer withdrawal.

----------


## tekdawg

I&#39;ve followed Star Trek from the original and I like them all, it took a few episodes on each of the news series but they grow on you.

Favorite Character: Spoc
Favorite Capt.:  Kirk
Favorite character interaction: Spock and McCoy
Favorite Series: The Original ( I chose this one because of character interactions)
Favorite Ship: Enterprise-E (TNG)
Favorite Villain: The Borge
Favorite Episode: "Cause and Effect" (in case you don&#39;t remember it here&#39;s a hint: 3)
T&#39;Pol   :Hi baby:  

Loose End: Wesley Crusher becomes a time traveler, could have at least had him in a couple more episodes saving the day or helping the crew in some way or another.

can&#39;t think of anything thing else to add at the momment

----------


## Man of Shred

Ha I used to get voyager dreams a few months ago.

 "calling 6 of 9, Commander chakotex here, report to my quarters immidiately for punishment"  :tongue2:

----------


## bro

Eh not really, there was a reference to a captain someone in Family Guy and I was like "what..uhh" Family Guy is the Guy&#33;

----------


## Moonbeam

> Ha I used to get voyager dreams a few months ago.
> 
>  "calling 6 of 9, Commander chakotex here, report to my quarters immidiately for punishment" 
> [/b]



7

----------


## Man of Shred

> 7
> [/b]




 Chacotay  :smiley:

----------


## metcalfracing

jIH parmaq wIj tlhIngan Hol. 

If you can read this... you know your trekkie.

----------


## Barbizzle

Star trek is the best, everyone should watch it.  I was just watching TOS a little while ago.

----------


## Man of Shred

> Star trek is the best, everyone should watch it.  I was just watching TOS a little while ago.
> [/b]




 Yeah, TOS inspired such technology as the cell phone. every boopsy on campus has one now. so if it wasn&#39;t for us star trek nerds, we&#39;d still be on landlines all the time.

----------


## GODLIGHT

Star Trek RULES.  It embodies the entire mentally necessary for the o so illusive utopian society.  You know the one where money is no longer GOD and we are all living in peace.  But I guess that&#39;s for another day, for now just 

 ::bowdown::   GIMME MONEY.  ::bowdown::

----------


## zobey

Right on!  Original Series, Next Generation, Voyager, even Enterprise.  I hate Deep Space 9 though...  Too preachy, not enough action to balance it out.  ::banana::

----------


## Super_Kal

I recently plunged head first into Star Trek... picked up some rank pins and a comm badge. Now all I need is a uniform.

----------

